# Snowshoe, WV



## CRShreD82 (Aug 31, 2007)

sweet...cant wait


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

whooohooo!


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2008)

Awww yeah.


----------



## Rice (Sep 7, 2008)

Snowshoe is Breck from DC:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2008)

I am going to snowshoe during christmas break for the first time since I began snowboarding a few years ago. How is it, and does anyone know a cheap place to get lift tickets?


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

i dont think you will find cheap tickets anywhere during xmas break. thats prime season.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2008)

T.J. said:


> i dont think you will find cheap tickets anywhere during xmas break. thats prime season.


yeah, but there are certain locations to buy cheaper tickets than others.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2008)

i've never heard of any place selling lift tix to snowshoe at any other price than their standard price. 

are you staying on the mountain or at the lodge?


----------



## mdc (Sep 23, 2008)

Not sure where you are, but for the last 2 years in Northern VA Costco has been selling a 2 pack of Snowshoe lift tickets for $84. You can buy as many as you want, they are good any day of the season and are active once they are scanned. If you can avoid having them scanned you can use the same one multiple times. I'm in NY now so I don't know if they are available this year. I also know what Willys ski shop in Fairfax had them discounted but not as much as the Costco tickets.

MDC


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2008)

mdc said:


> Not sure where you are, but for the last 2 years in Northern VA Costco has been selling a 2 pack of Snowshoe lift tickets for $84.


wow, sweet! i never knew that! thanks for the tip!!! i'll check it out...we've got a costco right up the street!


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2008)

So is snowshoe worth the 2 hour drive and the season pass? i am just a bit nervous about buying a season pass around here because I am used to riding in the west coast and was told the powder wasnt great out here?


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

i've got a trip planned to hit up snowshoe on new years. i've only been up there in the summer to mountainbike. on their site I can't seem to find good pictures of the terrain parks and their seperate park site is down. anybody got a link or pictures?


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

Tacomakid said:


> So is snowshoe worth the 2 hour drive and the season pass? i am just a bit nervous about buying a season pass around here because I am used to riding in the west coast and was told the powder wasnt great out here?


given your options? yes! it gets a decent amount of natty snow, more than most mountains close to it & it's got some decent runs. so unless you've got the money for airfare to & from the west side, you might as well figure out whats good on the east siiide.

where do you live now?


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2008)

nofear45465 said:


> I am going to snowshoe during christmas break for the first time since I began snowboarding a few years ago. How is it, and does anyone know a cheap place to get lift tickets?


SS employees get two free tix with every paycheck. We have many SS employees that work part-time in our shops and they're always dealing these out to folks that come in for rentals and ask about cheap tix. The owner didn't care for it, but as manager I always let them, 'cause what the hell. Always check with the independent shops, not the SS shops.


----------



## mal67 (Sep 1, 2008)

How's Snowshoe during the week and weekends? Excessive Crowds? Is it larger and more vertical than Holiday Valley?


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

During non-holiday weeks, its fairly empty on Tuesday and Wednesday. Weekend and Holidays can be very crowded, especially if Silver Creek isn't open yet. Haven't been to the other place you asked about, so can't give a fair comparison.

Now to the good news: It's dumping snow on us now. Schools here are closed today. The mountain picked up 6" in the last 24 hrs and NOAA is calling for another possible 9" before midnight tonight. Temps look like they stay below 32 through opening day, which is supposedly Wednesday the 26th (not Thanksgiving Day as I erroneously posted on a different thread). 

Woohoo!


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

score! we got a dusting here this morning. nice to hear SOMETHING will be open for thansgiving.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

*Discount Tickets?*

any body know if Costco is doing the discount lift tickets again this year?


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

last time I was in Costco they had some. which was maybe a month ago.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

oh... BTW.. Snowshoe opens up this friday for all you people....


----------



## playbass311 (Feb 10, 2008)

Yep, I'll be there for the day on Sunday.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2008)

how was it? I can't wait to get out on the hill.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2008)

It was the best opening for Snowshoe since I've moved down here ('02). The snow was good and lines weren't long on Friday and Sunday (didn't go up Saturday). Wednesday Snowshoe is going to open up the PowderMonkey lift along with several more trails. Hopefully it will negate the increased traffic from tourists coming for the holiday. There's a ton of snow on the mountain, hopefully they can get the Southern end of the mountain and the Western Territory open soon, as well as Silver Creek.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)

Yeah, conditions were great. I can't wait for this coming weekend, and hopefully they open Silver Creek soon so we can do some night riding. Hopefully they set up the park soon too.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)

Both PowderMonkey and Powder Ridge lifts are opening on Wednesday, the Soaring Eagle Express is supposedly opening Saturday, although I don't think they're opening any of the black runs around Soaring Eagle.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2008)

I wanna go up there, but i don't know anyone, and it's hard to go drive 4 hours both ways. what's the cheapest way to get up there for a day or two?


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2008)

Honestly, its probably easiest to drive. There is nothing around it, so you aren't going to find a bus or a plane to get you there. The drive isn't bad. I'll be driving all the way from Virginia Beach, to Harrisonburg, then to Snowshoe Friday night, and then driving back Sunday night.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2008)

my bad, what i was meaning to say was about finding a place to stay up there...


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

Cupp Run (all of it) opens this Saturday. Its also Demo Days this weekend.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

Strife said:


> my bad, what i was meaning to say was about finding a place to stay up there...


intrawest owns the entire mountain...so cheap isn't a word often used in relation!

that being said, if you want to spend the night there's a shotie hotel at the "bottom" of the mountain called the inn @ snowshoe w/ rates of $100+ per night.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

Anyone go last weekend? I saw Cupp opened on Saturday. I have never seen such a great snow report this early in the season. It can only get better.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

yeah, i was there. pretty decent overall. not too crowded, but there definitely was a group there. a bit icey on the regular runs but Cupp was awwwwwesome!!!!! no ice, just snow! ba-da-ba-ba-bummmmm, i was lovin' it!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

NRG- check out your thread bout a mini-meet.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

i was out at snowhshoe this past weekend. This was actually the first time i rode on cup run. I loved it! lots of poweder and no crazy lines!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

Watch out for Snowshoe for a little while!!!! Everything is ice packed after 11 am. I have been going there for 3 years now and this is the worst amount of ice I have ever seen. No lines past 2pm anywhere and no line at Cupp. The first 3 weekends were freaking awesome though I rode powder up to my knees! So, follow the weather and your golden! They will bounce back soon enough.


----------



## playbass311 (Feb 10, 2008)

^yikes! I dont live close enough to Snowshoe for a day trip anyway, mehh. Off topic: How'd your finals go Alex?


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

Haha that freaked me out but then I saw Fairfax, VA. Finals are finals! How were yours Leo? You should take a trip there when the conditions are right I'll join, I was about to say we can get free lift tickets but you already do haha. We need to go to a local resort after break man. Hey if you come to Wintergreen hit me up I get free lift tickets soon cause I work a lot now.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2008)

the snow from november is gone. it was straight rainshoe this weekend. freakin sucked. everything got soft & grippy or crusty and icy. very little snow compared to normal snowshoe. rained the 4 days we were there the entire time and stayed like 40-45 degrees. just be careful planning your trips.


----------



## crazyluke (Dec 7, 2008)

im heading out there on the 27th so lets hope it gets better, ill post how it was when i get back


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2008)

Looks like the temps are up and down. Kinda hard to plan a trip. Damn weather, no telling what's in store.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

hows the conditions up there now? i'm headed to snowshoe on the 1st, looks like it may snow some before and while i'm there. Anybody know any information about the new pipe?


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

represent said:


> hows the conditions up there now? i'm headed to snowshoe on the 1st, looks like it may snow some before and while i'm there. Anybody know any information about the new pipe?


Good luck on them opening the pipe. It never opened last year, and I really don't think it will this year either.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

Excuse my ignorance, but where is the pipe? All I can think of is the Spruce glades terrain park.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

Silver Creek, left side at the top of the big park there. Last year it was a giant ditch with grass and snow. There was a kinda ramp built out of it last year when I was there. You'd drop in and hit the ramp on the right wall and jump out of it. That was all it was.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

conditions are looking decent for snowshoe this weekend:

Tues 
Hi: 40 | Lo: 22 

Wed *snow*
Hi: 23 | Lo: 10 

Thurs 
Hi: 30 | Lo: 25 

Fri *snow*
Hi: 29 | Lo: 9 

Sat *snow*
Hi: 18 | Lo: 13


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

Tomorrow is going to be the day (as far as this weekend goes). Its been snowing ALL DAY here.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

i'll be riding up there all day Friday


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

Yesterday (1/8) was great at the 'shoe. Lots of pow, few people. Last night there were no lines at Silver Creek and lots of wide open slopes. Gotta get my stuff together again now so I can see the rope drop this morning at Snowshoe. It is college weekend, so Sat/Sun will be way tooooo crowded, plus I plan on beating up all the good snow today. :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm probably going last week in January. Forecast says snow, hopefully it will. How are the crowds this season? Anyone know if Saturday or Sunday is better crowd-wise?


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2009)

Boards & Bass said:


> I'm probably going last week in January. Forecast says snow, hopefully it will. How are the crowds this season? Anyone know if Saturday or Sunday is better crowd-wise?


Both days are always crowded. Weekdays are by far the best.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2009)

Got a place for this weekend looking forward to hitting the slopes with all the snow lately and the temps being lower should be good . I HOPE !


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm probably coming up to Snowshoe from Tazewell Co. VA, on the southwestern tip of the state. Does anyone have a clue about how long the trip will be, and if there's a place I can get cheaper lift tickets.


----------



## Johnny T (Jan 27, 2009)

I think it used to take us about 5.5 hrs from Grundy, so probably about 4.5 hrs from Tazewell. Can't help with the cheap lift tickets. When I go up, I usually stay for a few nights and get the lift tickets with the lodging since it's a little cheaper that way.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

the only cheap place i know to get them at is here in sterling. they're $60. you could paypal me the money (plus the fee) & i could pick them up for you & priority mail them back to you...if you want & if you have time for that. 
being that they're $75 at the resort, it could save you a bit of money, if you're trying to buy a few. i'm an honest person, plus people here know where i live & could hunt me down & hurt me if i took your money & run.

just let me know. other than that, i'd agree w/ the guy above me...buy them as a package deal w/ your accommodations.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

oh, and side note about snowshoe tickets...don't put them in the dryer, they turn black & unreadable/usable.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

*Snowshoe*

If you have never been the Snowshoe side can get crowded as hell during the day, so take a trip over to Silver Creek via the shuttle at village center, IMHO I think that the park on the silver creek side is better thats just me, ( thioer are 2 parks over on the silver creek side FYI Pipe's over thier too).


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

yeah, you could bypass snowshoe all together & just do silver creek for cheaper...not sure how much it is. silver creek is open till 9 or 10 though, whereas snowshoe closes at 4 (you can ride silver creek after snowshoe w/ your snowshoe lift ticket though).


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

*Yup*

Was thier last weekend, OMG the runs at snowshoe were nutz hella packed, so I chose to ride Silver Creek on Sunday and from about 9-11 felt as if I was alone. Even when people started rollin it it was still not crowded. Plus I love huckin my ass off the big jumps just down the hill form the Pipe !


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

NRG, that's a good offer. If I can confirm that everything's alright with the trip tonight, I'll contact you. Can you send me a PM with some contact info so I can get up with you?

If anyone is going this weekend I will be the guy with long, greasy hair, a mint green coat, and a shop worn / mountain mint condition burton. I found out two of the dudes going are bringing their girlfriends. I'm not too keen on the drive; I plan on blasting stoner metal all the way there.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

snowshoe also has a deal where if you use american express card to buy the ticket, it's either buy one get one free, or buy one and get one half off. I can't remember, all I remember is that if I had done it with my friend, we both would have gotten tickets and I would have only paid $35.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

thats like 45 min from me


----------

